# Require assistance with squid config file



## gmhattingh (Aug 4, 2016)

Need assistance to configure squid config file.

My company is using an external web application. We recently got a dedicated link installed for access to this application. So we now need to send all traffic going to this web application over that link. (all other traffic will still go via our normal internet break-out)

So for testing and to see if it can be done, I have setup a Windows server (2012 R2 ) and installed squid proxy 3.5 on it so we can pass traffic to this web application via the proxy server. This test proxy server has 2 NICs, 23.176.4.64 and 23.176.27.196
The 23.176.4.64 IP is what the client browser will point too to get to the application.
23.176.27.196 – is the IP connected on the VLAN going to the FW and to the router for the dedicated link.

I now need to create or add the correct statements in the squid config file for this to happen.

Unfortunately I don’t have any squid experience so you help will be greatly appreciated.


----------

